# How to spot SPs.....



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

I know, this sounds really, really stupid.....but.... I somehow have a real trouble identifying SPs in real life ((.... I GUESS (!) all people I am friends with and my family are either SJs, NFs or NTs....BUT....I feel that this is rather unlikely (although I am aware of the fact that I do share something with the other temperaments, whether cooperative tool-use or abstract language, and none of those with the SPs)..... 
but I have the feeling that I may have mistyped some SJs and NTs, who are in fact SPs..... 
aaaaargh. Maybe I have some SP stereotyping in my head which is just not applicable to the actual SPs in my life..... I just don't know. I know the differences between the temperaments, but somehow I most easily identify other NFs and SJs......arghfpsdf.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll move this to a more specific section, if you don't mind.

There are _many_ stereotypes about the SP temperament that I've seen - i.e., they're sexually promiscuous, dare devils, insane risk takers, and people looking to get 'their next high'. This sort of stereotyping can make it hard to identify an SP (even moreso if you haven't actually had an SP in your life before). One thing you may want to look for is their dominant or supportive Se working: it'll be less obvious if they're introverted, but it's a definite difference over Ne or Si.


----------



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

STPs are easy to identify... if they like hands on work like tooling, like to play sports, like backpacking, outdoor,camping.... that raises a flag...

SFPs.... i have no idea


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

We all wear hoodies and expensive running shoes, and laugh at crude sexual humor. Many of us have pasts as sports stars, sex workers, or professional gamblers. :mellow:

I'd guess that some of those NFs you know are actually SFPs, and maybe some of the SJs are STPs.

I say this because sometimes SJ males are athletic in a way STP males are stereotyped to be.

This is actually a really complex question for you to ask, in all honesty, and maybe I can come up with a more thorough response. I'm not feeling it right now.


----------



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

fourtines said:


> We all wear hoodies and expensive running shoes, and laugh at crude sexual humor. Many of us have pasts as sports stars, sex workers, or professional gamblers. :mellow:
> 
> I'd guess that some of those NFs you know are actually SFPs, and maybe some of the SJs are STPs.
> 
> ...


Well to differentiate between SJ and SP is easy.. just look at his desk/closet/car...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ThePersona said:


> Well to differentiate between SJ and SP is easy.. just look at his desk/closet/car...


Yes, we have messier beds, laxer schedules, and sleep more. 

There's nothing quite like having an SJ boyfriend who gets up at the crack of dawn to wash the car and do the laundry. That way I can sleep until noon.

Of course, with a fellow SP you can both sleep until noon, and simply be left alone to do as you please, instead of being questioned about why you're wearing those HIDEOUS athletic shoes and being screamed at over using the wrong white towel.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Yes, we have messier beds, laxer schedules, and sleep more.
> 
> There's nothing quite like having an SJ boyfriend who gets up at the crack of dawn to wash the car and do the laundry. That way I can sleep until noon.
> 
> Of course, with a fellow SP you can both sleep until noon, and simply be left alone to do as you please, instead of being questioned about why you're wearing those HIDEOUS athletic shoes and being screamed at over using the wrong white towel.


LMBO Wow, hahaa!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

You can spot us trying to be sneaky at the cookie jar, lol!!!!!


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

xSTPs are always fun to hang out with. If you want to find one, just look for the person having fun and not giving a fuck.


----------

